# Hurricane Lake 2/22/14



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat hit the water a little before 8 am. Water was a silty green color between 67-69'. Fished from 8 till about 1030. Bass total was 4, and a very hard and small (<2lbs) 4 to put in the boat. Managed a few bream in a little deeper water as well. Waters needing a few more weeks of good weather. Smaller bass heading into the swallows but the big mommas are still deep. Hope to hit the river next weekend if the weather holds out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Logan struck out this AM except fer finding a dead calf in a pond where no cows are around?????????


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Found the bed of the biggest bass I ever saw between a couple if the piers at the S campground. Anchored and fished it from 8pm till after sunup. Three guys in a two bench john boat and I had to sit in the middle on the ice chest. Buddy hung into her right after sunup... She jumped and threw the hook. 15 pounder!! When I got home I went to get a shower and had the words IGLOO across my right cheek!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Found the bed of the biggest bass I ever saw between a couple if the piers at the S campground. Anchored and fished it from 8pm till after sunup. Three guys in a two bench john boat and I had to sit in the middle on the ice chest. Buddy hung into her right after sunup... She jumped and threw the hook. 15 pounder!! When I got home I went to get a shower and had the words IGLOO across my right cheek!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 Awe man that stinks after all that..hum...igloo butt stamp lol..glad that's never happened to me haha:whistling:


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Found the bed of the biggest bass I ever saw between a couple if the piers at the S campground. Anchored and fished it from 8pm till after sunup. Three guys in a two bench john boat and I had to sit in the middle on the ice chest. Buddy hung into her right after sunup... She jumped and threw the hook. 15 pounder!! When I got home I went to get a shower and had the words IGLOO across my right cheek!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


If I would have actually got that bass in the boat after all that, I think I would have went and got an IGLOO tramp stamp, LOL. Thanks for the great posts everyone about the realities of bass fishing!


----------

